# Installation Apple TV



## probatonne (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
je dispose actuellement d'un écran LCD relié en HDMI à une chaîne Home Cinéma (lecteur DVD avec ampli). Tout fonctionne parfaitement ainsi.
Je souhaiterais acquérir un Apple TV, mais je ne connais personne qui pourrait m'en prêter pour test.
Donc est-il possible de brancher l'Apple TV en HDMI sur l'écran LCD pour profiter de l'affichage vidéo de l'Apple TV et de le brancher sur la chaîne Home Cinéma pour profiter du son ? (Ainsi il serait possible de profiter du très bon son de la chaîne et d'éteindre la TV)

Voici un schéma explicatif de mon installation...
Merci.


----------



## antro (13 Janvier 2009)

Ben l'appleTV possède une sortie audio optique, donc il te suffit de relier cette sortie à ta chaine home cinema (si elle a une entree audio optique) et voilà. C'est fait.


----------



## probatonne (13 Janvier 2009)

Mais si il est branché sur la TV avec le cable HDMI, le son passera aussi par le câble HDMI non ?..
En fait comment faire pour dissocier l'image (qui passerait par le HDMI) du son (qui passerait par la sortie audio analogique ou optique) concrètement ?


----------



## antro (13 Janvier 2009)

En quoi ça te gène que le son passe aussi par HDMI ? Il te suffit de couper le volume de ton écran LCD pour ne pas entendre le son et le passer par ton ampli. (C'est exactement ce que je fais chez moi, mais pas avec une Apple TV)


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

la réponse est evidemment oui. 

le son véhiculé est l'équivalent du signal transitant par une sortie audio numérique (type RAC ou optique). tout dépendra ensuite du type de sortie audio dont tu disposera pour router le son de ta TV vers son ampli (au moins une numérique)

C'est donc possible

vu les posts ci -dessus :

L'interet de cette solution est la commutation automatique de ta source vidéo avec ton son,  ce qui n'est effectivement pas le cas avec une sortie reliée directement sur ton ampli...

De plus si tu a branché ta TV sur ton ampli, c'est tout de meme plus pratique, et tu n'as qu'un seul cable au lieu de 2 acheminant vers ton ampli (libération d'une entrée)

exemple 1 

APPLETV [sortie HDMI video + son ] -> [entrée HDMI] TV [sortie num son] -> [entrée num] AMPLI

exemple 2 : 

APPLETV [sortie HDMI video seulement ] -> [entrée HDMI] TV 
+
APPLETV [sortie num son ] -> [entrée num] AMPLI


----------



## probatonne (14 Janvier 2009)

delgi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est exact qu'un branchement HDMI transmet simultanément le son en multi-canaux (5.1) et l'image.
> 
> ...



Voici ce qu'on a pu me répondre, donc impeccable ! 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------

